# Ecotech Reeflink



## Creature (Oct 13, 2017)

Hey folks.
Has anyone saw this on a shelf in the GTA?
Was hoping to pick one up this weekend...

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a used one for $100 in Bowmanville 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creature (Oct 13, 2017)

aaron86 said:


> I have a used one for $100 in Bowmanville
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.
123456789


----------



## Creature (Oct 13, 2017)

aaron86 said:


> I have a used one for $100 in Bowmanville
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaron86, is it still available?

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Replied 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

